# King of the bay tourny!!!



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

The king of the bay tourny started today.
Just wieghed in a 26.56 pounder to get it started.
Can't do pics on here so go to the gcfc to se the pic.
Good luck
PUT PIC ON MY AVATAR!!!HAHAHA


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Way togo how do they determine if you caught it in the bay. jus wondering


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

flukedaddy said:


> way togo how do they determine if you caught it in the bay. Jus wondering


honor system. No need to cheat,just a local tourny for fun and a little bit of cash.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice work. How was it? Did you get just the one bite, or were they thick? We went last weekend and had several Spanish, but still never confirmed a king bite.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nb&twil said:


> nice work. How was it? Did you get just the one bite, or were they thick? We went last weekend and had several spanish, but still never confirmed a king bite.


dead neap tide and a full blue moon. The bite was sloooooooow. Only 1 king,1 jack crevell and 1 redfish. Plenty of small blacktips and sailcats to keep ya busy though. No wind and hot.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

managed to get another small king yesterday.(14.64 lb) to put in 2nd plc
then bill menges weighed in a 18.04 lber today to knock my 2nd plc fish to 3rd.
but i still have 1st with the 26.54 lber which is a very beatable fish.still plenty of time to get into the tourny(5 more weeks.) you must wait 48 hrs after you get entered to weigh-in a fish.
go get em!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Good job -looks like you ain't got no competition .

Take some pictures friend !!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

we went sunday and the kings were on fire. caught 4 missed several due to cut-offs and missed strikes. the biggest was 16.88,not big but fun. also caught red snapper,some 18" keepers,jacks,redfish,blacktip spinner sharks,big whiting and...............my first bay tapon!!!!!!!!! it was about 60lbs and put on a show with six good jumps then a clean release at the boat. awesome day!!!!! 
i have video but having troeble getting it to upload on youtube,(error message)but i'll keep trying. good luck


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the posts! Any chance I can ask what you are fishing with? Well, I can ask I guess, but are you willing to answer? I do a lot of 3mb night fishing for Reds in the winter but have not figured out the day fishing in the bay yet. 

I have seen those darn tarpon under the lights now and then but have never been able to land one. At least yet!

thanks!

Pan


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Thanks for the posts! Any chance I can ask what you are fishing with? Well, I can ask I guess, but are you willing to answer? I do a lot of 3mb night fishing for Reds in the winter but have not figured out the day fishing in the bay yet.
> 
> I have seen those darn tarpon under the lights now and then but have never been able to land one. At least yet!
> 
> ...


using live menhaden,mullet,croakers and white trout.any of thewse will work for kings or tarpon or jacks or reds even the red snapper. live,small blue crabs would work good for the tarpon and reds at night under the lights.(in theory) but fish eat what they want when they want. good luck.:thumbup:


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Thanks for the posts! Any chance I can ask what you are fishing with? Well, I can ask I guess, but are you willing to answer? I do a lot of 3mb night fishing for Reds in the winter but have not figured out the day fishing in the bay yet.
> 
> I have seen those darn tarpon under the lights now and then but have never been able to land one. At least yet!
> 
> ...


Catch a white trout and put out on a ballon. Ribbon fish are the best if you are lucky enough to catch one put him out immediately with an extra stinger hook.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Finally! a good use for ribbon fish. They drive me crazy when they keep eating my treble hook spoon while fishing for reds.

Pan


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

dustin(caddy yakker) just took 1st with a 33 1/2 lb smoker. good job!!!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

cobe killer said:


> dustin(caddy yakker) just took 1st with a 33 1/2 lb smoker. good job!!!


Thats a smoker for sure and out of a yak. Sweet. Congrats


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

They renamed the tournament last year to The Annual Butch Gunnels Memorial King of the Bay in honor of our late buddy...Looking forward to fishing..The bite has been pretty good and should get better


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Dylan said:


> They renamed the tournament last year to The Annual Butch Gunnels Memorial King of the Bay in honor of our late buddy...Looking forward to fishing..The bite has been pretty good and should get better


I fished palafox from 3 am til 11am nobody even got a boil...all fishing with ribbon fish. Between all the rain the day before and low tide around nine the odds were against us! Later this week should be good!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I signed up for the tourney but now I will be out of town all week this coming week. I'll have to hit it hard when I get back and hope hte cold fronts have not driven them out of the bay yet.

Pan


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> I signed up for the tourney but now I will be out of town all week this coming week. I'll have to hit it hard when I get back and hope hte cold fronts have not driven them out of the bay yet.
> 
> Pan


Man you will be back for prime time! I think this tourny should go til Oct. 31


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

yeah Tues. did pretty much suck... lol i was the only other one out there besides Dustin between 3a.m. and 7a.m. then one of a few between 7a.m. and 10a.m.... but it was good to meet the new King of the Bay leader...


----------

